# Mink in a foothold



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

This morning we caught our first mink. A 26 inch buck, beautiful animal. Must be an old guy, almost all his teeth are worn down to the gum line. We made the set yesterday on the bank of a frozen creekbed under an old fallen tree. There were fresh mink and fox tracks in the snow. Maybe tomorrow we'll get the fox. No fresh canine sign anywhere today. Lots of mink sign yesterday, set out some 120 conibears along the creek today. Still waiting for that coyote


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

if i keep on seeing this stuff im going to have to make some mink sets. they are cool animals.


way to go!

mike


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

that looks nice, isnt it crazy its 26 inches just like and hunter5064's mink?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice job Smokin' ! 

What kind of set was used? Dont see many live-catch pics of mink, thanks for posting it!

-NC


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats and GREAT pics!!! I love this forum!!!!

Hopefully ill be able to post some fox and coyote pics this winter!

Keep em coming guys.

-Bob


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Smoknngunn,

Congratulations!!!

Dry ground mink sets can definitely be effective, as you have demonstrated. 

And your pictures of this well furred buck mink sure shows off the beauty of these furbearers! Thanks for sharing them with us.

Continued Good Luck on your trapline!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Northcountry, 
My dad, Smoknngunn, and I made a dirthole set at the base of a fallen tree with a modified #2 Duke coil(shortened chain, extra swivel and nightlatch) next to a live tree. The fallen tree was over the frozen creek. There were fresh mink tracks everywhere, and one set of fresh fox tracks under the fallen log on the ice. I guess the mink beat the fox.:evilsmile It's funny, of the four good catches we had so far, all were with the same lure. We bought some 120 conibears yesterday, spent the afternoon boiling, dying and waxing them. We made some decent sets with them this morning. Hopefully we'll have something tomorrow.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17,

You and your Dad sure did make a super fine combination fox and mink dirthole set.

Hopefully you remade the set and will be showing off a picture of a fox in the near future!

Thanks for sharing these great photos!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Dave, 

Yes, we reset the trap. We hope to catch a fox, or a coyote would be nice, too.  I would even be satisfied with another mink.  Who knows what tomorrow will bring. Do most mink have a white bib and/or spot on their chest?

Good luck trapping.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17,

With the smell of mink all around this set it will definitely be a good bet that you could catch another mink or even more likely a fox!

Yes, mink normally have some white on their chin and between their front legs. It very uncommon for a mink to have no white in these areas. In fact I have never caught a mink without at least a little white in these areas.

My mentor Wes Grant, who was an expert mink trapper, once caught a very large male mink with a perfect white cross on its chest. He had it mounted and I always enjoyed seeing it when I would visit his home.

Thanks for your wishes of Good Luck! I am crossing my fingers that I will be able to connect with another bobcat, within the next 8 days left in our bobcat trapping season :woohoo1: .


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Sweet. mink are awesome animals


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey nice pictures and excellent catch. I have not been able to hunt for 2 years, wife gave me twins which is nice. Have not trapped in over 12 years so seeing and reading the posts are great. Keep them coming everyone.
Thanks 
Matt


----------

